# Voodoo sound



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been covered, but is there a kernel that supports voodoo sound app? Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

AFAIK, nope. A few kernels have and HQ playback and sound boot tweaks though.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

No. Koush will not support the nexus as it didn't have the same audio chipset as the galaxy s line

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> No. Koush will not support the nexus as it didn't have the same audio chipset as the galaxy s line
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure koush has nothing to do with voodoo, rather supercurio does...


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure koush has nothing to do with voodoo, rather supercurio does...


Correct, and I had heard we may get a weaker version of the mod, but that was some time ago.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure koush has nothing to do with voodoo, rather supercurio does...


My bad. Name mix up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, thanks anyways for the answers. What's the name of the kernels that have some sound tweaks? I appreciate the advice since I'm new to the gnex community and there's a host of threads in this forum... Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Well, thanks anyways for the answers. What's the name of the kernels that have some sound tweaks? I appreciate the advice since I'm new to the gnex community and there's a host of threads in this forum... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Off of the top of my head I know Franco.kernel and leanKernel both share the exact same implementation of the HQ sound and sound boost tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

The sound tweaks are in a lot of kernels but it was made by ezekeel for the glados kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there user controls or is it embedded?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Is there user controls or is it embedded?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There are controls for it in both Franco's app and glados control. I think you can also go edit some file in /system but I'm not sure where.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can also edit it in leantweaks when using lean kernel.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> You can also edit it in leantweaks when using lean kernel.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


I am using lean kernel...where is this leantweeks u speak of?

Nvm figured it out.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

